# Discovery Gardens chiller+ maintenance charges



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

I see Discovery Gardens 1 bed room apartment (950 sqft) is available for 450000 AED which sounds attractive. But what are the hidden charges (apart from 14 AED psft maintenance)? Anyone living there, please share your experience and details of charges such as chiller charges. Also, isn't it responsibility to maintenance to repair electrical wirings and plumbings/


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

currently_indian said:


> I see Discovery Gardens 1 bed room apartment (950 sqft) is available for 450000 AED which sounds attractive. But what are the hidden charges (apart from 14 AED psft maintenance)? Anyone living there, please share your experience and details of charges such as chiller charges.


I have lived in discovery gardens for 4 years. 
A few of the apartments are well-maintained and good. However a few of the apartments are not well kept and you tend to incur a lot of expenses in maintaining and repairing its plumbing, electrical and basic things that go with the house. 

Only thing is remember to factor in the chiller charges that you have to pay on a monthly and a quarterly basis, which is quite high. Also remember that the chiller is not always the best especially during the summer.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

DDouza said:


> I have lived in discovery gardens for 4 years.
> A few of the apartments are well-maintained and good. However a few of the apartments are not well kept and you tend to incur a lot of expenses in maintaining and repairing its plumbing, electrical and basic things that go with the house.
> 
> Only thing is remember to factor in the chiller charges that you have to pay on a monthly and a quarterly basis, which is quite high. Also remember that the chiller is not always the best especially during the summer.
> ...


Thanks for the response. Can you please tell me which building numbers are not well maintained, or rather which ones are good? How much are maintenance charges, and how much are chiller charges?


----------

